# Lack Of Appetite.



## Rbpnoobie (Sep 13, 2017)

3 weeks into a move to their final home (75 gallon for two rbps).

They have stopped accepting food every day instead only eating once every two days. They are only 1.5 inches in length.

They get tilapia, tuna, worms, brine shrimp cubes and occaisinal cucumber or celery

Ideas?


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Well new tank new surroundings could stress them a bit , but i wouldnt worry about them not eating much , plus they can go days without food. REds i have recently passed ick sickness with salt bath , Turned off light for week and no food , now they are in perfect condition swimming healthy and eating like real monsters. Every stress causing change i would highly suggest turning off lights and give them couple days to get used to it . 
My reds were fed daily until 2-3 inches , now they are fed every 2-3days with variety of diet.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Stress from the move is normal... they will go back to daily feedings in a few days / weeks


----------

